# Unfälle/Missgeschicke mit dem BB



## shad (15. September 2012)

Moin, moin,

ich dachte mir, ich eröffne mal einen threat mit dem Thema, weil Eure Erlebnisse bzw. Erfahrungen mit Sicherheit dem Einen oder Anderen helfen werden über bestimmte Dinge besser nachzudenken und evtl. auch vorzubeugen. ich schließe mich da natürlich als BB-Anfänger nicht aus...!
Ich habe erst eine BB-tour auf der Ostsee hinter mir, aber auch da ist mir ein kleines Missgeschick passiert: Ich habe ca. 2h gefischt. Als ich das Ufer wieder erreicht hatte und Boden unter den Füßen hatte, wollte ich aufstehen und - wie in gewohnter Weise vorwärts -  laufen. Da merkte ich dann, daß das nicht so gut ging, aufgrund der Flossen|rolleyes. Die Folge war, das ich mich schön auf die Nase gelegt habe (große Steine im Wasser). Mein Kopf war vollständig im Wasser und mein Bauch - aufgrund des Sturzes - blitzeblau hinterher!!
Habt ihr schon ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?
Ist vielleicht schon einmal jemanden etwas richtig schlimmes (lebensbedrohliche Situation) passiert?

Schreibt doch bitte mal Eure Erfahrungen, ich bin sehr neugierig und möchte soviel über das Thema lernen wie geht...!

Danke, Gruß,

  shad


----------



## Rosi (15. September 2012)

*AW: Unfälle/Missgeschicke mit dem BB*

Moin shad, was machst du denn für Sachen? Kopf unter Wasser und Bauch blaue Flecke? Irgendwo habe ich schon mal gelesen, daß der Einstieg und der Ausstieg gefährlicher sein können, als der mehr stündige Ausflug dazwischen.
Da scheint was Wahres dran zu sein. 
Man kann sich mit der Wassertiefe schnell verschätzen. 

Den meisten Bammel habe ich vor dem Abtreiben, raus auf See. 

Das Schlimmste was mir passiert ist, war die Neugier der Wapo. Wollten doch glatt die Papiere sehen, die natürlich am trockenen Land im Auto lagen. Bin zufrieden wenn es nicht schlimmer kommt.


----------



## shad (16. September 2012)

*AW: Unfälle/Missgeschicke mit dem BB*

Hallo Rosi,

bei meinem Sturz kam als Ursache wohl auch noch hinzu, daß meine Beine nach 2h fischen etwas taub waren - was ich gar nicht so gemerkt hatte. Paddeln ging sehr gut - aber das Aufstehen und Waten im Wasser leider nicht.|uhoh:

Mußtest Du denn nach Deiner Kontrolle durch die Wapo eine Strafe zahlen, o.Ä.? Hab nämlich eigentlich auch vor, meine Papiere im sicheren Auto liegen zu lassen...!

Gruß,
       shad


----------



## bobbykron (16. September 2012)

*AW: Unfälle/Missgeschicke mit dem BB*

Also ich hab n ca. 1m langes Stück Schnur (eigent. n Stück von Matzes alter Hundeleine) an meinem belly, an dem ich meine Rute festmache.

Ausschlaggebend war ein sehr ärgerliches Missgeschick 
Angel quer über den Schoß gelegt, und den anker versucht zu lösen. als der Anker dann hoch war, war die Rute unten  und auf 6- 7 trüben Metern und Wind, keine Chance daran etwas zu ändern.

seit dem wird die Combo IMMER festgemacht...


----------



## shad (17. September 2012)

*AW: Unfälle/Missgeschicke mit dem BB*

Hey Bobbykron,

ja, das ist auch noch ein guter Tipp! Werde ich mir auch angewöhnen, die Rute nach dem Fischen zu sichern!
Dabei fällt mir ein: Bei meinem Sturz mit dem Belly habe ich mir auch noch den Spitzenring meiner Sportex abgebrochen (heul)  ...


----------



## Rosi (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Unfälle/Missgeschicke mit dem BB*



shad schrieb:


> Mußtest Du denn nach Deiner Kontrolle durch die Wapo eine Strafe zahlen, o.Ä.? Hab nämlich eigentlich auch vor, meine Papiere im sicheren Auto liegen zu lassen...!
> 
> Gruß,
> shad



Nein, mußte ich nicht, die Herren waren gnädig. Ein Belly ist ja kein richtiges Boot.|supergri
Ich mußte die Papiere nur am nächsten Tag vorzeigen.


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Unfälle/Missgeschicke mit dem BB*

Na ich hatte zum Glück noch keinen Partzer. Aber mein Kollege. Gerade als er an Land gepaddelt war und aussteigen wollte, brachen sich drei große Wellen dicht unter Land. Die zweite hat ihn ausgehoben und das Belly flog dann ohne ihn an den Strand. Die dritte Welle ging dann noch über in rüber und das bei 5 Grad kaltem Wasser.


----------



## shad (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Unfälle/Missgeschicke mit dem BB*

Hallo Lovefield1,

was hattet ihr denn für eine Windstärke, den Tag? Das hört sich ja schon heftig an...!

Gruß,
     shad


----------



## mefohunter84 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Unfälle/Missgeschicke mit dem BB*

An der Windstärke muß es garnicht gelegen haben. Diese großen Wellen kommem oft aus dem sprichwörtlichen "NICHTS"!
Ursache dafür sind große Schiffe, die Du aber nicht unbedingt sehen mußt. Diese Wellen breiten sich stundenlang aus. Irgend wann treffen sie dann auf Land. Ich hatte, zum Glück ohne BB, schon mehrfach diese Begegnungen. Nicht immer mit erfreulichem Ende. #d
Einmal konnte mich ein Kumpel, der gut 1 Kopf größer ist als ich, gerade noch so festhalten. So eine Welle haute mich glatt von einem Stein auf dem ich zuvor stand. Zum Glück bekam ich seine Schulter zu fassen und wir stolperten mit weiteren Wellen im Rücken, dem Land entgegen.
Ein anderes mal hatte ein Kumpel eine Mefo im Drill. Es war schon ziemlich dunkel. Genau in dem Moment kamen die Wellen. Mich riß es wieder vom Stein und meinen Kumpel, trotz seiner mächtigen Ausmaße von den Füßen. Dank meiner Kaputze überstand ich die nächsten 3 Wellen, die über meinen Kopf rollten. Mein Kumpel kam zum Glück auch wieder auf die Beine, allerding ohne die Mefo am anderen Ende der Leine. :c

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## watzki (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Unfälle/Missgeschicke mit dem BB*

Moin!
Ich bin früh Morgens aufs Wasser und hatte das Belly schön stramm aufgepumpt. Nach ein paar Stunden bin ich dann an Land und hab von dort noch weitergeangelt. Leider war es inzwischen knapp 10° wärmer und die Sonne hatte ohne das kühlende Wasser leichtes Spiel das Belly zu sprengen. Ich wusste erst gar nicht wo der Knall herkommt, als ich dann los wollte hab ich das Chaos entdeckt. Die komplette Naht war aufgeplatzt. :-(
Den Luftdruck sollte man bei steigenden Temperaturen immer im Blick haben! 
Ich hab es jetzt gelernt.

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## shad (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Unfälle/Missgeschicke mit dem BB*

|bigeyes
An so etwas würde ich noch nicht einmal im Traum denken!!! Also bei längeren "nicht Fischen mit dem BB" lieber etwas Luft ablassen...! OK!!!

Danke für den Beitrag!

Gruß,
   shad


----------



## Deichkind (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Unfälle/Missgeschicke mit dem BB*

Kann mich Watzki nur anschliessen. Und im Sommer bei warmen Wasser ist uns das direkt auf dem Wasser passiert. Ein Riesen Knall und die gesamte Naht war durch. Zum Glück war der Schlauch nicht hin und ich habe meinen Kumpel dann "abgeschleppt"! Also wenn es draussen warm ist und die das Wasser auch noch dann eher etwas weniger Luft!


----------



## Reppi (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Unfälle/Missgeschicke mit dem BB*

Selbst bei "halb vollen" Kammern , bitte das BB nicht im Auto transportieren...............den Knall und Schreck werde ich nie vergessen.....
und.........
nie die Ankerleine lösen, in dem man sie über die "Verbindungsstange aus Plastik ( beim Togiak) zieht; ist echt anstrengend mit so einem instabilen Teil wieder an Land zu kommen, wenn die Verbindung dann gebrochen ist.......
Teilweise ist Belly-Boaten gefährlicher als Fallschirmspringen...


----------



## k-bay (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Unfälle/Missgeschicke mit dem BB*



Reppi schrieb:


> Teilweise ist Belly-Boaten gefährlicher als Fallschirmspringen...


gibt es dokumentierte Todesfälle beim BBoaten?|kopfkrat


----------



## Deichkind (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Unfälle/Missgeschicke mit dem BB*

@ Reppi
Na, wenn DU mit deinem genähten Flickenteppich los bist, trifft das wohl zu. Ansonsten würde ich bei der These mit dem Fallschirmspringen auch widersprechen wollen:q:q


----------



## shad (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Unfälle/Missgeschicke mit dem BB*

Hat schon einmal jemand gehört, daß die Naht des Sitzes gerissen ist? Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie gut so etwas verarbeitet ist, aber ich habe schon ernsthaft drüber nachgedacht, das Ganze etwas zu verstärken, damit es nicht auf dem Wasser mit einem Mal "ratsch" geht und ich durch den Schlauch nach unten sause...|kopfkrat


----------



## Reppi (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Unfälle/Missgeschicke mit dem BB*

Bei Stephan ( der hier leider nicht mehr postet), ist beim BB-Treffen die Naht im Rücken geplatzt; hat ganz schön sparsam geguckt.........so 300 m vom Ufer entfernt...

Todesfälle; ich glaube zum Glück nicht..-?

Aber in dem Zusammenhang............ich suche nen Schlauch für mein Togiak; kennt jemand ne Bezugsquelle ?


----------



## rxstx rxt (6. November 2012)

*AW: Unfälle/Missgeschicke mit dem BB*

Moin Loide,

die Platzer machen mich neugierig: welche Fabrikate sind Euch denn geplatzt? Ich habe bisher ein Ron Thomsen U-boat platzen sehen - allerdings schon beim Aufpumpen.


----------



## Reppi (6. November 2012)

*AW: Unfälle/Missgeschicke mit dem BB*

RT auf dem Wasser
Togiak im Auto...|rolleyes


----------



## rxstx rxt (6. November 2012)

*AW: Unfälle/Missgeschicke mit dem BB*

Ohauerha! Auf dem Wasser ist genauso so blöd wie ein Riesenknall hinter Dir, wenn Du mit 100 Sachen über die Allee schleichst.:g


----------



## shad (22. November 2012)

*AW: Unfälle/Missgeschicke mit dem BB*

Hallo,

habe etwas hinzuzufügen:

Wir starteten am 15.11.12 zu einer 6 tägigen BB-tour nach Fehmarn. Am 1. Tag fischten wir von der Ostküste aus (Radarstation). Mittags fuhren wir los und setzten ein, auf kiesigem Grund. Als wir am späten Nachmittag zurückkamen, saßen an der Stelle 2 Brandungsangler, was meinen Kollegen dazu bewogen hatte, ca. 20m weiter aus dem BB zu krabbeln. Doof war nur, das an dieser Stelle viele große glitschige Steine lagen, was zur Folge hatte, daß er sich ordentlich auf die Nase legte. Rettungsweste hatte ausgelöst, sein Funkgerät war weg, vor Wut wollte er eine seiner Flossen an Land schmeissen, die natürlich im Wasser landete und von der Strömung schließlich fortgetrieben wurde...|uhoh:
Aber zum Glück hat er sich nicht weiter verletzt und ich hatte noch ein 2. Paar Flossen mit.
Gruß,
     shad


----------



## Meerforellenfan (22. November 2012)

*AW: Unfälle/Missgeschicke mit dem BB*

Hey Shad, 
gehe das gerade mal so in Gedanken mit...........bis auf das Funkgerät, sehr lustig......


----------



## Riesenangler (22. November 2012)

*AW: Unfälle/Missgeschicke mit dem BB*

Ich war mal mit meinem Boot unterwegs , nicht um zu Angeln sondern nur mal eben ein Eis geniessen. Als ich am ziel ankomme sehe ich wie ein paar Kidis in nur knietiefen Wasser spielen , auf meiner Höhe. Also nicht weiter nachgedacht Schlappen an und über Bord gesprungen , nur das es an der Stelle eben fast 3,5 Meter tief ist , war ja auch nur etwa 10 Meter von den kids entfernt. Brille weg , Papiere genauso und auch noch pitschnass. Hat natürlich auch noch ein Freund von mir gesehen , der zur selben Zeit mit seiner Perle unterwegs ist.


----------



## dennisG (27. November 2012)

*AW: Unfälle/Missgeschicke mit dem BB*

Hallo! Macht mir keine Angst! Will mir schließlich auch ein BB anlachen....


----------

